# έχμαση (ΟΧΙ έχμανση)



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2012)

Σημαίνει την ασφαλή πρόσδεση των οχημάτων σε φορτηγά/οχηματαγωγά πλοία. Από πού προέρχεται αυτός ο όρος, άραγε;

Στα μεγάλα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, Μείζον) δεν τον βρίσκω.

Ευρήματα στον γκούγκλη.

Παραδείγματα χρήσης:


Τα δε ενισχυμένα καταστρώματα φέρουν ειδικές υποδοχές για την ασφαλή έχμαση (πρόσδεση) των οχημάτων προς αποτροπή τυχόν μετακίνησής τους. (Βικιπαίδεια, λήμμα Πορθμείο)
Να παραδώσει υπογεγραμμένο στο ΠΟΣΚΕΣΘΑΜ το αρχικό σχέδιο στοιβασίας (stowage plan) και σχέδιο έχμασης και εξασφάλισης των μονάδων [...] (Προκήρυξη του ΥΕΝ για ναύλωση πλοίων RoRo)
Έχμαση φορτίου (μποτζάρισμα)... (από άσκηση των Πανελλαδικών για τα ΕΠΑΛ, 2010)
Να διπλασιασθεί η αμοιβή των μελών μας για την έχμαση των πάσης φύσης αυτοκινήτων στο γκαράζ (από κατάλογο συνδικαλιστικών αιτημάτων της ναυτεργατικές οργάνωσης ΠΕΝΕΝ)


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2012)

...
Δημητράκος:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2012)

Θξ, Δαεμαν!

Πώς φαίνεται ότι δεν είχα πρόχειρο τον Δημητράκο μου...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 28, 2012)

Και από το Ναυτικό Ονοματολόγιο του Παλάσκα. Επισημαίνω το λανθασμένο _έχμανση _ με το _ν _που αρχίζει να κυκλοφορεί.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2015)

...
Πιάσανε την _έχμαση _και στο Σαραντάκειο, στα Άκεφα μεζεδάκια, με αφορμή αυτή τη διπλή πατάτα στο Βήμα:

«Ενδεχομένως να δημιουργήθηκαν τριβές μεταξύ μεταλλικών τμημάτων φορτηγών από προβληματική πρόσδεση, **αίχμανση *όπως λέγεται στην ορολογία.»

Ε, άμα το λέει η ορολογία... Μόνο που δεν το λέει, ούτε το αί-, ούτε το -α*ν*ση. Χμμμ...


----------

